# Python Value?



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

Can anyone give me any idea as to the value of a 1973 4 inch Colt Python. It originally was blued but has been refinished in a satin silver type Armaloy finish and does not have the factory original grips or box. It's in about 90+ percent condition. I am aware the refinish and non original grips detract from the value. Unaltered Pythons have been going for about $1500 to $1800 on gun broker. Kind of a neat story. I sold this gun 30 years ago. I received it as a Christmas gift in 1973 and foolishly sold it in about 1983. The owner passed away about 10 years ago and I found the family member who has it and has agreed to sell it back to me. We are both unsure as to how to value it fairly. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not in the business, nor am I an expert. Simply a guesstimate:

IMHO, Pythons in general are overpriced. Last I looked, a blue 4" shooter went for between $1200 & $1500 ($1500+ is just stupid for shooters, IMHO), depending on circumstance, condition & so forth.

I'd think somewhere between $800 to $1000 would be a reasonable range, depending on the usual (local market, desperation, etc.) factors.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow..what a cool idea!

I'd probably go to a number of gun places like GunBroker, GunsAmerica, etc. and find reasonable matching specimens and see what they are "selling" for...the asking price is one thing and it might be hard to actually discover how much a similar specimen sold for.

If you can find 3 or 4 reasonable matches you could average the sale price. Being a Colt Model M whore I am researching a few guns and the price is wildly variable on similar guns in similar condition - I'd imagine even an altered Python to be worth serious money. Never owned one....always lusted for one. 

VooDoo


----------



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

Older Pythons are more desireable and command more money. As for overpriced, not even close when compared to EVERY firearm made today. They're ALL JUNK! I saw two 4" blued Pythons selling for $1250 each. They were in very good to excellent condition. Probably 80's mfg.


----------



## daniellawecki (Aug 10, 2013)

Since I,m in the Colt section What is a Colt SAA 1876 revolver worth % 1/2 barrel serial # 22,597 45 Colt?


----------



## dsen (Sep 2, 2013)

wilburfan said:


> Can anyone give me any idea as to the value of a 1973 4 inch Colt Python. It originally was blued but has been refinished in a satin silver type Armaloy finish and does not have the factory original grips or box. It's in about 90+ percent condition. I am aware the refinish and non original grips detract from the value. Unaltered Pythons have been going for about $1500 to $1800 on gun broker. Kind of a neat story. I sold this gun 30 years ago. I received it as a Christmas gift in 1973 and foolishly sold it in about 1983. The owner passed away about 10 years ago and I found the family member who has it and has agreed to sell it back to me. We are both unsure as to how to value it fairly. Thanks for the help!


I'm not an expert on gun values but I am somewhat on collectibles in general and a good rule of thumb is if refinished whether guns, furniture or guitars, value is no more than half of what the same piece in original, average condition would be.


----------

